# zaagsel



## killerbees

Context: een langdurige belediging.

_...het laatste van het laatste; *(zaagselneem?) *walgelijke perverse psychopaat dat je dan bent.

_Ik weet bijna zeker dat ze 'zaagsel' zegt maar ze spreekt met een Surinaams accent (en heeft een nasale stem). Zaagselneem overtuigt me niet maar ik ken geen andere mogelijkheden. Wat stellen jullie voor?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi Killerbees,

toevallig staat het fragment uit GTST op internet in quiz vorm, zie hieronder de link:

http://www.rtl.nl/soaps/gtst/meerdijk/spelletjes/quiz/antwoordenquotequiz4.xml

" zaagsel ben je" is wat ze zegt


----------



## killerbees

Haha, echt bedankt, man! 't Maakte me gek. Wordt 'zaagsel' vaak gebruikt als belediging?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Graag gedaan  Zelf ben ik het nooit tegengekomen maar ik ben al tien jaar weg uit Nederland, iemand anders wellicht?


----------



## Kayla321

Ik ken zaagsel alleen als "inhoud van je hoofd": jij hebt zaagsel in je hoofd (oftewel: geen hersens). Zo los heb ik het nog nooit gehoord.


----------



## Frank06

Kayla321 said:


> Ik ken zaagsel alleen als "inhoud van je hoofd": jij hebt zaagsel in je hoofd (oftewel: geen hersens). Zo los heb ik het nog nooit gehoord.


Ik ken dit als zagemeel (Belg.), zaagmeel in je hoofd. Ik kan ken ook _zagen_ als leuteren etc. Maar iemand zaagsel noemen... nee, nooit gehoord.


----------



## killerbees

Volgens Google is het kennelijk een Surinaams gebruik, hoewel het ook nog maar weinig gebruikt wordt. De meest aannemelijke treffers staan op een Surinaams filmforum (en met 'meest aannemelijke treffers' bedoel ik er ongeveer 9).


----------

